# Catfishing by wellsville????



## slabkeeper6400 (Sep 19, 2009)

where r some good spots by wellsville to catch some big cats


----------



## fishmonster13 (May 4, 2009)

i would think the river would be a good spot to start. c'mon nobodies going to give their honey holes up. got to get out there and keep trying new spots till you find your own...


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

fishmonster13 said:


> i would think the river would be a good spot to start. c'mon nobodies going to give their honey holes up. got to get out there and keep trying new spots till you find your own...


Exactly what i was thinking


----------



## BOB-O (Oct 28, 2007)

between pay bridge and kennedy ohio side try by the two big rocks live bait hook bait by tail let fish run with it until stops taking line and soon as it takes off again set hook good luck flatheads mostly but if you can get out deeper you may pick up a couple blues
the end of kennedys dock has been good also but have not been down for a year been at erie mostly


----------

